# Safe Mode



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

This morning I woke up to discovered that my phone was in Safe Mode. The down volume button was also unresponsive although it physically clicks fine. After some research, I discovered that safe mode is entered when the volume button is depressed after a certain amount of time as the phone restarts (http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/devices/knowledge_base.html?id=40136). It appears that my phones volume down button is somehow being depressed internally.

I am rooted and have been running the same rom (shifts3ns3 2.1.1) since late December and have not had any major issues. I did restart the phone a few times, did a battery pull (put me in hboot due to volume button issue) and reinstalled the rom, without any luck. Do you guys have any suggestions for getting out of safe mode? It really cripples the phone.

Thanks.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Update: Button decided to work today after a bit of a nice nudge by my palm on the other side of the phone and was able to get it out safe mode.


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad it's working! Maybe a little compressed air on it as well. Perhaps digging (gently) around it with a dry cotton swab qtip thingy as well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

smtom said:


> Glad it's working! Maybe a little compressed air on it as well. Perhaps digging (gently) around it with a dry cotton swab qtip thingy as well.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I will give that a try, thanks.


----------

